# Food Safety News - 06/20/2022 Kruse’s defense attorneys want ‘sanitation issues’ excluded from his Blue Bell trial



## daveomak.fs (Jun 20, 2022)

Kruse’s defense attorneys want ‘sanitation issues’ excluded from his Blue Bell trial​By Dan Flynn on Jun 20, 2022 12:05 am
“Surplusage is language contained in a pleading that is unnecessary or irrelevant. For example, in an indictment, surplusage is the allegation of any fact or circumstances that is not a necessary element to the offense.” -Legal Dictionary Chris Flood and John Cline, defense attorneys for retired Blue Bell President Paul Kruse, strike “sanitation issues” from the... Continue Reading

Dutch control finds gaps in allergen information given to consumers​By News Desk on Jun 20, 2022 12:02 am
Hospitality companies need to do more to inform consumers about allergens, according to the Dutch food agency. Many firms in the retail, artisan and catering sector do not properly inform customers about which allergens can be found in food, so are not following the rules, said the Netherlands Food and Consumer Product Safety Authority (NVWA).... Continue Reading

Sprout company warned about pathogen contamination, drug claims​By News Desk on Jun 20, 2022 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading

IAFP offers pre-meeting workshops​By News Desk on Jun 20, 2022 12:00 am
The International Association for Food Protection (IAFP) 2022 Annual Meeting is set for July 31-Aug. 3 in Pittsburgh, PA. Those looking to get a food safety head start can attend one of four workshops offered by IAFP in the days leading up to the annual meeting.  Pre-Meeting Workshop registration fees are separate from IAFP 2022... Continue Reading


----------

